# Recovery Disk DELL Inspiron N5010



## sadel_anwar (Jul 24, 2008)

Hi

I need an Image for Dell Insprion N5010, so I can restore the laptop condition to the factory settings.

Thanks


----------



## makinu1der2 (Jan 1, 2008)

If the recovery partition is still intact you can use the Dell PC Restore option.


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

The Dell PC Restore has changed slightly with Win 7 > http://support.dell.com/support/top...cument?docid=62A668E1C3A0857AE040AE0AB8E12942


----------



## Wrench97 (May 10, 2008)

Also if the recovery partition is corrupt and did not order the reinstall disks with the laptop here's how to get them > http://support.dell.com/support/topics/global.aspx/support/dsn/document?docid=331556


----------



## mokhtar.fahmy (Feb 18, 2011)

Hi

I need an Image for Dell Insprion N5010, so I can restore the laptop condition to the factory settings.

Thanks 
mokhtar


----------



## Old Rich (May 31, 2007)

and welcome to the Forum

Please do not post multiple times for the same question . . see post #4 for how to get a replacement


----------

